# Energy Food



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Please forgive me. I know we had a thread about food on the course some time ago, but I couldn't find it, so here's something similar again.

To preface - It's come to my attention and also been pointed out to me that I usually don't play the last 3-4 holes well. I seem to get tired and just can't put a good swing on the ball if my life depends on it.

I tend to save most of my scorecards. In the past month, for 6 rounds, my average score was 80, but my average on the last 4 holes was 4 over par. Six rounds doesn't sound like much, but I can assure you those rounds were not much different than the previous months. 

Imagine how much happier I would be if I could save half or more of those wasted strokes on the past 3-4 holes?

The drink carts at most courses around here sells Gatoraid, or one of the similar drinks, but there's nothing on those carts to give me an energy boost for the last few holes.

I may try taking a peanut butter & jelly sandwich this weekend, but I'm curious what others of you take with you. It seems like the pros eat PBJ or bananas, sometimes apples... I don't know what else.

At 60 years old, I still aspire to get back to being the scratch I once was. I have occasional flashes of brilliance to tell me the body is willing, if not always able. I admit I have other issues like needing to lose weight. On the other hand, there are certain things I can do like energize myself better to get through a hot, humid round of golf and help myself enjoy the game more.

What do you eat on the cours that helps?


----------



## TommyGunn (Jul 28, 2009)

These days when i play which hasn't been to often if i'm honest it's been beers ive been on as ive been going round. :laugh:

Try taking a couple of bannanas and a tin of red bull. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have to be careful about the energy drinks because of their interaction with a medicine I take. Red Bull might be the gentlest of the bunch. How long does it take to act?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sometimes if the course isnt busy we will stop for a pie or sausage roll after the frist nine this is a good way to keep you going, other then that maybe some of that fruit and nut mix you can get from health shops or a bag of jelly babies.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Last Sunday wasn't a very good test because we had enough of a breeze that the heat didn't prey on our minds. I had 2 bottles of Gatorade and a bag I made up of cereal, raisins, cranberries and Bacos... pretty tasty, but don't take a mouthful right before you need to hit a shot or you'll be standing there trying to chew and swallow, feeling like a fool while everyone waits on you.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks that was a funny mental image! I'm still laughing on the inside. chew chew curnch swallow


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Try pedialite, I know its for toddlers but believe me it does the ol' body good.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Try pedialite, I know its for toddlers but believe me it does the ol' body good.


That's probably a good idea. I wonder if it might be easier on my stomach than the Gatorade? I have to go to the grocery tomorrow. I'll grab some. Thanks...


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

+1 on the pedialite. Acedophilis (I think thats how its spelt) put it in everything from food to water no taste no smell and it really helps regulate your digestive track and in turn produces more energy from the food you eat.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> +1 on the pedialite. Acedophilis (I think thats how its spelt) put it in everything from food to water no taste no smell and it really helps regulate your digestive track and in turn produces more energy from the food you eat.


I only use the stuff when its really hot and heavy activity, but I might just take my own advise and use it daily or every other day. mabe my metabolism will increase and I can stop lookin like John Daily. I don't want my toes to be in the shade.


----------



## Boogaboo (Aug 22, 2009)

*Feeding the body*



DennisM said:


> I have to be careful about the energy drinks because of their interaction with a medicine I take. Red Bull might be the gentlest of the bunch. How long does it take to act?


Good day Dennis, energy drink is not a good thing in Golf. As your heart rate raise , it makes you hype and most of the time you will hurry your swing. I suggest like others..fruits (banana,orange apple..etc..) Try to eat a little something every 3 to 4 holes and try not to eat to heavy...Peanut butter and jelly is good. Try to eat one half and the other half after 4 holes. Of course..make sure you have water, specialy on a warm day. V8 is good...very good..

Hope it helps


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

In preparation for a morning round tomorrow, during which it should be very hot, I have a couple bananas, some more of the mixture of raisins and cereal and an empty water bottle. I'll get some Gatorade at the course, but the water bottle is just in case they don't sell anything like Gatorade.


----------



## Boogaboo (Aug 22, 2009)

DennisM said:


> In preparation for a morning round tomorrow, during which it should be very hot, I have a couple bananas, some more of the mixture of raisins and cereal and an empty water bottle. I'll get some Gatorade at the course, but the water bottle is just in case they don't sell anything like Gatorade.


Good luck tomorrow. I'm not a big fan of Gatorade, I rather have water. Gatorade make me feel full. I'll use Gatorade when i play a sport like Ice Hockey or Jogging. I guess if you don't drink all at once should do the job...once again...rock the course tomorrow

cheers


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I gave up after 9 holes today. The heat was unreal and there wasn't even a hint of a breeze. Rain early this morning made it extremely humid too. Coupled with a new pair of shoes that gave me a blister, it just got to be too much.

Speaking of which, has anyone else noticed Callaway shoes seem to run small?

One of the things I thought about today was whether there is a physical benefit to drinking ice cold liquids. Both of the Power-Ade drinks I got in the proshop started cold, but didn't stay that way for long. Since I still had a full bottle left, I didn't get ice water when we passed a cooler.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

When I play in summer I always try to remember to freeze a water bottle the night before and that way I buy a drink at the club house and finish it on the front nine and then I have a nice cold bottle of water for the back nine.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think I'm going to buy myself on of those little soft 6 pack coolers like my wife takes her lunch in when she goes to work. I'm perfectly happy to buy the food and drinks at the course, but I think the cooler and a couple of those frozen packs will keep my granola bars and bananas, not to mention my drinks, a lot more refreshing.

There's no hurry because the blister on my left heel still hasn't healed well enough to wear a shoe. I've been wearing Crocs around the house all week. I doubt I'll manage to play Saturday anyway and Sunday, I'm busy.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I think I'm going to buy myself on of those little soft 6 pack coolers like my wife takes her lunch in when she goes to work. I'm perfectly happy to buy the food and drinks at the course, but I think the cooler and a couple of those frozen packs will keep my granola bars and bananas, not to mention my drinks, a lot more refreshing.
> 
> There's no hurry because the blister on my left heel still hasn't healed well enough to wear a shoe. I've been wearing Crocs around the house all week. I doubt I'll manage to play Saturday anyway and Sunday, I'm busy.


Dennis: Try mole skin on the blister and play in running or shoes that don't hurt the feet. Dang man its the game


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Playing in running shoes is fine until you foot gets better, but since making the switch from runners to real golf shoes I think this has help the stablity of my stance to no ends and I wouldn't go back to runners fulltime thats for sure.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Playing in running shoes is fine until you foot gets better, but since making the switch from runners to real golf shoes I think this has help the stablity of my stance to no ends and I wouldn't go back to runners fulltime thats for sure.


You better get new shoes now that your stabilty is questionable Oh,I just reread your post your talking about your stance I thought it was a brain thing


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's only these Callaways that seem to run small. I have 3 pair of Footjoys that are perfectly comfortable and depending how I feel Saturday, I'll wear one of them.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> It's only these Callaways that seem to run small. I have 3 pair of Footjoys that are perfectly comfortable and depending how I feel Saturday, I'll wear one of them.


Make sure you protect that blister the mole skin really worked for me when I was on active duty. after humping the hills and valleys all day then the next morning do it again it helped.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you were doing WHAT to the hills???? gee bob I knew your were a bit odd but this takes the cake.

I normally wear some thick woolen socks or there are a brand called bonds that do what they call a pillow feet sock thats like a dress sock but with a thick footing in them they're pretty comfy.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> you were doing WHAT to the hills???? gee bob I knew your were a bit odd but this takes the cake.
> 
> I normally wear some thick woolen socks or there are a brand called bonds that do what they call a pillow feet sock thats like a dress sock but with a thick footing in them they're pretty comfy.


Odd...yes, there is no one like me:headbang:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Forgot I had some moleskin in the hurricane kit. It's been in there for years, but I checked it out and the little gel pads seem like new.

The blister is much better, but I'll probably just hit balls tomorrow if I do anything at all.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Forgot I had some moleskin in the hurricane kit. It's been in there for years, but I checked it out and the little gel pads seem like new.
> 
> The blister is much better, but I'll probably just hit balls tomorrow if I do anything at all.


Keep your head down, I started to lift my head on two holes today and the ball was going no where. I crept up on the holes. so don't do that tomorrow, I have to correct that by Sunday its the final round for the steak dinner.


----------



## Arturo (Jul 10, 2013)

Taking food which is rich nutritionally and at the same time it is natural is the thing we actually need lol.
That is one of the basic needs of us when we are into these things.You have highlighted a completely valid thing.


----------

